# positive stories please with grade 2 embies or 2/3 cells



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi, I am on my 6th 2ww this time unmedicated FET.
We had a 2 cell and 3 cell transferred, grade 2.
I am worried that they were not 4 cell like in the past even though they say ideally between 2 and 4 cells and grade 2.
Its hard to be postive with 5 previous failures.
I would love to hear postives from transfers from 2 and 3 cells or grade 2's please.
Susy


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Susy

Sorry I've not replied earlier but I've only just seen your message.

I am 31 weeks pregnant, the embies that were transferred were both 2 cell and it was my third attempt.  I don't know what grade they were, but I presumed they were grade 2 as we didn't have many grade 1's.  I also worried about our embies not having more cells when they were transferred, but I suppose the clinics wouldn't put them back if they didn't think they would work.  Also my embies were frozen on day 2, when they were replaced they were defrosted on the morning of ET, so didn't have much time to start multiplying.

Good luck for testing.  Liz


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Suzy,

I had 2 grade 2 embryos put back on Monday,  they were 8 cell when frozen and went back as 6 cells,  like you they were put back later the same morning they were defrosted.

When did you start your 2WW.  im doing an unmedicated this time like you,  although I am using cyclogest,  what about you?

There seems to be a lot of postive FET around,  lets hope some of that luck rubs off on us!

Katie


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Liz and Katie,
Thanks for your messages. 
Mine were actually defrosted the morning before as single fertilised cells and then went on to 2 cells whereas normally the next day they are 4 cells although transfer was 930am wherea normally it is lunch-time.
Feeling very aprehensive today as AF due Thur or Fri. Went through a panic few days last week as watched 'Child of our time' and then my SIL had e\c and e\t and at 42 did better than I did at 36 so although I wish them all the best it made me realise my ovaries are not very good. This is my 6th attempt and I think it is having its toll on my mind!!
Katie, all the best, I hate the 2ww, hope you get the best Xmas present of all.
Thanks
Susy


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello
I just found out I have tested positive for pregnancy. This was from 2 Grade-3 embryos. so there is hope. However, I'm still keeping praying as it's still such early days. (I had no choice but to go with the Grade 3 transfer as 5 were defrosted and that was the best). Previously, I had 2 Grade-2s but it was unsuccessful.


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Well done Praline.
Not alot of hope for me as 6th BFN , have 7 left so try again soon.
All the best for your pregnancy, what a great Xmas present!
Susy


----------

